# Is it hard to build Polymer 80 pistol?



## potus72 (Aug 31, 2021)

I am curious to know if it's difficult to build a Polymer 80 pistol? I watched few videos on YouTube and from what I see it takes about 25-35 minutes to complete one of these builds. Has any one of you guys completed a P80 build? Also which company sells good quality aftermarket Glock parts? or maybe a suggestion for a company that sells everything Polymer 80 related + aftermarket parts.


----------



## gracelanderson (Aug 31, 2021)

Is it hard to build a polymer 80?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Give it a try and let us know how it went. 
I prefer to let others do what they do best, I don't try to cook gourmet meals, I enjoy eating them.......


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Not really. What I like about Polymer 80 is its ergos are awesome. Options are awesome. You can build a kick-ass Glock without using glock parts. Great pieces of hardware that can be built around whatever budget you're stuck with.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

CatchySaver said:


> Not really. What I like about Polymer 80 is its ergos are awesome. Options are awesome. You can build a kick-ass Glock without using glock parts. Great pieces of hardware that can be built around whatever budget you're stuck with.


And it is almost a Glock....... maybe.
I would compromise elsewhere in my budget, maybe cut back on a tool that won't save your hide.


----------



## pareto (Jul 23, 2021)

The question is: Why do you want a P80? If it's your first gun or so, bad idea. If you haven't taken existing guns apart, shot, tested, replaced parts, and learned to fix common problems, bad idea. If you're not handy with tools including doing the necessary cutting and filing to fit that might be needed, don't go there.

I wouldn't do it myself, but I can see P80s being great for people who really want to customize exactly what they want and are familiar with gun assembly disassembly as well as the ways in which different sets of parts might or might not work together Especially if they already have worked on several guns and like fooling around in a home workshop. And of course, have to be willing to take the risks that a cobbled together gun -- even the Gucci's have been known to have issues -- will bring.

The mere fact that ease of build is a concern for you tells me you're better off not doing it yet, even if the likely outcome is you won't have any big problems. But it's your dime, and your time. Do as you see fit.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pareto said:


> The question is: Why do you want a P80? If it's your first gun or so, bad idea. If you haven't taken existing guns apart, shot, tested, replaced parts, and learned to fix common problems, bad idea. If you're not handy with tools including doing the necessary cutting and filing to fit that might be needed, don't go there.
> 
> I wouldn't do it myself, but I can see P80s being great for people who really want to customize exactly what they want and are familiar with gun assembly disassembly as well as the ways in which different sets of parts might or might not work together Especially if they already have worked on several guns and like fooling around in a home workshop. And of course, have to be willing to take the risks that a cobbled together gun -- even the Gucci's have been known to have issues -- will bring.
> 
> The mere fact that ease of build is a concern for you tells me you're better off not doing it yet, even if the likely outcome is you won't have any big problems. But it's your dime, and your time. Do as you see fit.


As someone who has worked on both guns and cars for the greater part of my life. Yours was an excellent post!

Then when you figure in the cost of a slide, barrel, sights, magazine and the rest of the internal parts you could have bought a brand new gun that comes with a warrantee. When you're done if the gun consistently malfunctions you're now shit outta' luck. The other issue is that while it may be legal to make your own gun for your own personal use providing that you are not a prohibited possessor as described by federal law. You can not sell or transfer it to another individual unless you have a Federal Firearms License (FFL).

Not that I'm okay with it, I'm not, but I can see the day when these 80% kits are illegal along with guns that were made before that law gets passed. Just as they did with bump stocks.

*Ghost Gun Laws | Unregistered Firearms Rules and Laws*
Unregistered Firearm "Ghost Gun" Laws. 1. It Is Legal To Build Your Own Firearm For Personal Use Without A Federal Firearms License (FFL) "Firearms may be lawfully made by persons who


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CatchySaver said:


> Not really. What I like about Polymer 80 is its ergos are awesome. Options are awesome. You can build a kick-ass Glock without using glock parts. Great pieces of hardware that can be built around whatever budget you're stuck with.


If you like the ergo's of the Polymer 80 you can always buy a complete P80 from one of their distributers. I went to their web site and added up the cost to build a gun compared to a complete gun. All of the parts to build a complete gun along with one magazine comes to $688 not including shipping. A complete gun goes for $550, with threaded barrel and night sights $565. Of course it would have to be shipped to a federally licensed dealer before you could pick it up. They may or may not charge you to run a NICS check depending on if you're a regular customer.

The problem with some aftermarket parts is that they may not fit properly. In which case you'll have to fit them yourself or send them back and try something else. Then it may be back to square one as your replacements may not fit as well. Fitting parts can be an extremely time consuming process. Depending on the part you can count on taking the gun apart then putting it back together function checking it several times or more before you get it right. I've had to do that at least 25 times or more with certain parts. If you remove too much material you've just pissed your money away. You can't add the material back, once it's gone it's gone. If you don't have them already you're gonna' need specific tools that are designed for the tasks that you're performing.

When working on mechanical objects you've really gotta' both like and know what you are doing. Not too mention understanding how reciprocating parts interact with each other to perform a given function. This post is not directed to you specifically but for anyone who's considering building or working on their own guns that hasn't before.

*Polymer80 | Premier Manufacturer of Polymer AR Receivers ...*


----------



## Qjay80% (Dec 21, 2021)

potus72 said:


> I am curious to know if it's difficult to build a Polymer 80 pistol? I watched few videos on YouTube and from what I see it takes about 25-35 minutes to complete one of these builds. Has any one of you guys completed a P80 build? Also which company sells good quality aftermarket Glock parts? or maybe a suggestion for a company that sells everything Polymer 80 related + aftermarket parts.


I’m new to the game myself. I do HVAC and some other stuff because I’m good with my hands. You know why we build a p80 and I would give it a shot. On the outside it looks easy but it’s not. Can you do it , yes , with the right tools , some patience , and Pleanty of YouTube first. I stress that. A pile of cash and your good


----------

